# Alpine dairy goats?



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering how well alpine goats produce milk compared to others such as Nubians?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

From my research it is common for alpines to produce more milk, and nubians to have a higher butterfat making their milk more rich.
They are both great breeds, there are pros and cons to both. You have to decide what it is you want ....more milk, or higher butterfat?
In my VERY LIMITED experience....alpines can a bit more bossy and nubians can be extremely loud. Of course there are exceptions to both!


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha yes. That kind of is a tough decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh great, now you're gonna hear how AWESOME alpines are from Little Bits n' Pieces, and Margaret and...what alpine fanatic am I missing?  :lol:

LOL I'm just kidding, alpines are beautiful and productive! Like nygoatmom said, alpines give lots of milk, it's just not as creamy as a nubian's.


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm actually not looking that much for quality, over quantity. I am quite discouraged from making any type of milk or cheese because I'm nervous it could go wrong. Plus what are the regulations to sell the milk. That's why I was thinking of doing different soaps and things like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. I have Nubians, and I love them...but I have one who is really,really loud. I have one alpine she is really bossy. She is much quieter than my nubians.
I also have a saanen...she is quiet as well.

I am sure if you look for really good milking lines in a nubian they could produce more than mine.I have one 6 year old that gives a gallon a day at peak..
I have one FF nubian that gives me a 3/4-to a gallon a day.
My alpine is older (not sure exactly) and gives a gallon...she probably gave more back in her hay day!

ETA: Mine are not high quality girls...they come from the rough side o' the tracks...:lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

When it comes to soap and cheese making all I can say is: practice, practice, practice! Be ready to mess up and move on...


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

How hard is the cheese to make?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Oh great, now you're gonna hear how AWESOME alpines are from Little Bits n' Pieces, and Margaret and...what alpine fanatic am I missing?  :lol:
> 
> LOL I'm just kidding, alpines are beautiful and productive! Like nygoatmom said, alpines give lots of milk, it's just not as creamy as a nubian's.


Fanatic? No dear, we prefer the term "Alpine Enthusiast"  :lol:

But a broad idea, your general alpine will milk 2400lbs and your average nubian will milk about 1800lbs. 
An alpine from good dairy lines can produce up to 5200lbs though.

Alpines generally have 3.3% fat in their milk while nubians have 4.6%.


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm am possibly buying in on alpines with ADGA champion lines. So definetly higher producing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it tough to be able to sell cheese?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to find out what your state law is. In Ohio you have to have a grade A dairy license to sell cheese. No raw milk sales at all for human consumption. So in Ohio it is very difficult to sell cheese


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

That's what I'm afraid of. I've heard of people selling their raw goat milk to actuall processing plants? Is this true?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it would depend on the state. Ohio you would have to have the grade A dairy license.

A friend of mine did the grade A dairy but stopped after 5 years. She wasn't making enough on cheese and maintaining a dairy is very expensive. She lost money.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

with regards to the legalities of selling soaps and dairy products, you have to look at where YOU are. there are federal rules, yes, but it seems like each state does something a little different that you'd have to adhere to.

also, plan to have many failed batches in soap and cheese before you get it consistent enough for a market. don't think of each as money down the drain, but as learning experiences.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Alpine!!! Yeah, it's true they can be a bit bossy. But with a little work they're great! 
Nubians are loud. Very true. My Nubian would yell from the barn every morning as soon as I was in her sight! She's very loud.
She doesn't produce nowhere near as much as my ADGA alpine lady.

I would go with a few ADGA alpines.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Nubian. Goat cheese (soft cheese) is super easy, as is yogurt, buttermilk, kefir.....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to have Alpines, they are still my favorite breed. Mine were on test and they had butter fat % almost as high as the Nubians, but gave several pounds more. Thye got their milking stars on production but could just as easily gotten them on butter fat production.

Personally, I find Nubians stupid, loud and obnoxious. I love the Alpines attitiude and smarts. In my area, Nubians are common and popular, so other breeds are very hard to find or I would not have the Nubians. I am slowly changing over to Lamanchas and will someday have my Alpines back.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww, what area are you in? I'd hate to be stuck with Nubians! 
I completely agree.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love lamanchas, I really like nubians, I'm ok with Nigerians, and I dislike alpines. To each his own I guess  .

You'll have a lot more fun raising goats if you enjoy the goats you raise. Go with a breed you enjoy looking at and working with, and one that will satisfy your milk needs.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Ya know, this could have been a fun thread, but I get offended when you call my goat of choice "stupid". You don't have to like them, but you really don't need to bad mouth them like that. My Nubians are not stupid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, keep it friendly, keep it fun. Everyone has their reasons for owning the types of goats they do. It is fine to state facts that you personally have experienced but keep any name calling or derogatory comments out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think Nubians are stupid. Maybe because they are more laid back they might seem that way but I don't think they are. My Nubians and crosses are the only ones that don't to out of their way to get into trouble. If I could only use one word for Nubians it would be loving. I have no doubt that mine love me and not just because I'm the feed wagon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah guys!! Everyone has different taste. My Nubian was pretty nice but she annoyed me sometimes. 
I still have a Nubian alpine cross and I love her! But they could never replace my alpines. 
I'm glad there Are people out there that feel the way about their Nubians as I do about my alpines!!
Every breed needs a mama that loves them.
Or papa. Lol.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I love all goats! My Nubian is very loud but very laid back, my Nigerian is sweet but second loudest, my alpine's are quiet but dont mess with the herd queen, and my Lamancha's are sweet but one is a major bully. I think it depends on each goats temperament mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

